# Going hunting for the first time with my new gun



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

My son owns some land in Warren Ohio and full of wildlife. I've been shooting for a couple of weeks now and feel confident i can place my shots. Pretty excited about the whole thing. I have always been an animal and nature lover and never thought i could kill an animal, but after playing "The Hunter" online and watching hunting shows its almost a ritual. The thrill of the hunt climaxed with your trophy...it's almost like God intended us to have this feeling.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumb: I hope it's a positive experience for you.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Red,first critter you kill you'll feel like puppy pooh,but you will soon get over it.You'll feel beter if its something you can eat.Man is the kindest animal in the woods.Frank c.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

redroush00 said:


> The thrill of the hunt climaxed with your trophy...it's almost like God intended us to have this feeling.


Yup, I think you're right.

red,
Did you get anything?


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Getting a lot of crows. Waiting for spring and summer to get some rabbit and squirrel.


----------

